# ls1 gto forum



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I finally joined the LS1 GTO forum and must say, it is way too busy for me over there. It is hard to even keep track of a post. I dont know. Maybe it is because I dont like much change, and this is where I first joined. Oh, and NJgoat is taken over there. Had to be South Jersey Goat. I like this forum, seem to get to know members easier here


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

+1 thats how i feel, i am over there 2 same name


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Yah, thats how i feel with PY, I like this forum. The only one i perfer more is my school's auto performance club's because it is about as busy as this one, and I can put faces to all the names.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Ditto here. 

The people are the best here and it's just like a bunch of friends getting together and talking cars.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep!!!...:agree



fergyflyer said:


> Ditto here.
> 
> The people are the best here and it's just like a bunch of friends getting together and talking cars.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> I finally joined the LS1 GTO forum and must say, it is way too busy for me over there. It is hard to even keep track of a post. I dont know. Maybe it is because I dont like much change, and this is where I first joined. Oh, and NJgoat is taken over there. Had to be South Jersey Goat. I like this forum, seem to get to know members easier here


:agree I joined last nite, but his forum seems to be more easy going


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> :agree I joined last nite, but his forum seems to be more easy going


Hey 04YJ-GTO are you going to the G.O.N.E event tomorrow?


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Hey 04YJ-GTO are you going to the G.O.N.E event tomorrow?


All depends on the weather, I won't be bringing my car, but I have been daily driving a 04 A4 Phantom Black GTO now for the past 2 weeks that I will drive up there if it doesn't get rained out. Also this is the only car that I enjoy driving in an automatic :cool


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> All depends on the weather, I won't be bringing my car, but I have been daily driving a 04 A4 Phantom Black GTO now for the past 2 weeks that I will drive up there if it doesn't get rained out. Also this is the only car that I enjoy driving in an automatic :cool


Must be nice, I got my ride all shinin' in the garage. It is suppose to start raining here in south jersey around 6am, so the radar shows. I suppose to leave around 7a to meet up with ccgto around 742a at first rest area on NJ turnpike. It looks like rain could last til noon. I really dont want to take her out in the crap, but I want to go bad and see some rides and meet the guys. It is so clean you could white glove it.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree- I 've been over to the ls1 and like it here best. 
I had the GTO out at dust tonight to try out the new HID lights and they are simply amazing. It really added to the driving pleasure and the clarity of the light is so cool.cool:cool


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> I really dont want to take her out in the crap, but I want to go bad and see some rides and meet the guys. It is so clean you could white glove it.


:agree I also have mine all detail up in the garage and it never sees bad weather


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> :agree I also have mine all detail up in the garage and it never sees bad weather


What are you saying I should take the wifes tahoe or the guy that is going with me has a Land Rover?


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> What are you saying I should take the wifes tahoe or the guy that is going with me has a Land Rover?


whatever makes you happy if you wana drive the GTO ,drive it :cool


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> whatever makes you happy if you wana drive the GTO ,drive it :cool


It has see the rain maybe once in a year and few months. It will hurt, Ill be cringing.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

It's just rain!! Mine's a daily driver so I'll be brining it to the show tomorrow no matter what. Oh yeah, I'm also on ls1gto.com with the same name. That forum def has alot more goin on and it can be hard to keep on top of things but there is a ton of information there and everyone is always willing to help you out, but this forum is my home since I've been here longer. :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Devils3023 said:


> It's just rain!! Mine's a daily driver so I'll be brining it to the show tomorrow no matter what. Oh yeah, I'm also on ls1gto.com with the same name. That forum def has alot more goin on and it can be hard to keep on top of things but there is a ton of information there and everyone is always willing to help you out, but this forum is my home since I've been here longer. :cheers


Im coming too!!! Ill just clean the goat back up next week and store her back in the barn where she likes to be! Going to bed shortly here.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Devils3023 said:


> That forum def has alot more goin on and it can be hard to keep on top of things but there is a ton of information there and everyone is always willing to help you out, but this forum is my home since I've been here longer. :cheers


:agree


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

:agree
This forum is "friendlier" if there is such a term that can be associated with forums. I've been over on the ls1/ls2/ls7 site a few times, got some good info and step by step pics how to adjust my gain on the amplifier inside the trunk wall, but other then that, I find myself spending 99.99 percent of my time right here, although the format change not too long ago ruffled my feathers a little bit, I"ve learned to accept and embrace the new site.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> I finally joined the LS1 GTO forum and must say, it is way too busy for me over there. It is hard to even keep track of a post. I dont know. Maybe it is because I dont like much change, and this is where I first joined. Oh, and NJgoat is taken over there. Had to be South Jersey Goat. I like this forum, seem to get to know members easier here


Chris,
Yes, at first it can be intimidating due the volume of goat owners on that forum and speed at which threads can shuffle down from the top in several of its sections. I think I spent 2 months as a forum voyeur reading posts before chiming in over there.... I wanted to have a good feel for the mind set before posting and it happened to be for a local gtg. CCGTO was very receptive to newbies and people had a wealth of info just waiting to share, same as the SVGTO guys I've meet thru both forums. For me there's nothing wrong with this forum, it just has lower activity due to the number of people that are on it at any given time. This is good/bad depending on ones preferences.

I prefer the fast paced. It also has deeper regional info and vastly a larger group for technical support to get quick feedback for problem solving... along with the ability to get historical info on your own car. The down side, potentially more troll like activity from posers or over opinionated know it alls.... that said, I've had my battles on this forum with same (2 are now respected, admired in fact.. the others just laughable and I'm not exempt from a troll like post once in a while)... but, not a single negitive encounter on ls1gto during the same time frame while posting 300 more times over there than here. 

So, I can't concur this forum is kinder or gentler... Its just a forum like any other, with its own flavor and I like both.... along with stops in LS1.com Performance & Technical Information and LS1TECH - Powered by vBulletin and Pontiac GTO - The Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site ... its all the informational super highway where speed doesn't kill and trolls where ever they lurk, shouldn't be taken seriously because ballbustin is a universal form of man talk!

Red


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> I find myself spending 99.99 percent of my time right here, although the format change not too long ago ruffled my feathers a little bit, I"ve learned to accept and embrace the new site.


Dusty,
Since the format change I find myself over there more... I didn't like the change either and still don't!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

You put it well Red. I will check over there time to time for events going on in the area and if I need to find out some tricks or feedback on new gadgets. Thanks. Check on us over here time to time, don't forget about us small people!:lol:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> You put it well Red. I will check over there time to time for events going on in the area and if I need to find out some tricks or feedback on new gadgets. Thanks. Check on us over here time to time, don't forget about us small people!:lol:


lol... I usually run both forums at the same time on my machine and toggle between them... good folks on both with the same thing in common... 
Gas Tires Oil!


----------

